# New Suzuki 20 or 2000 Merc 25?



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

So I thought I had my mind set on a brand new Suzuki 20 4 stroke out the door for $2600 out the door with tank and taxes...  I just recently came across a 2000 Merc 25 2stroke with power tilt/trim for around $2000.  

Not really looking forward to buying and mixing 2 stroke oil, but love that the merc shifts in the tiller grip and has the extra 5hp (which will offset the extra weight 114 vs 97).  Since I'm brand new to microskiffs and outboards, I'm relying on you guys' opinions.  I know Mercury is a solid name, but it's also a 13 yr old motor...  Thoughts?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Tough decision.
That will all come down to personal preference honestly.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Herd from a buddy that has the new 20 it's real good on gas but it feels like it has no torque since it's shuch a small cc 20, just like the 70 yami 4 stroke gotta rev the mess out of it to get full power aka 6000 rpm plus


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of lightweight power, ie 2 strokes. Buy a mixing jug, gallon of oil, roll of blue shop towels and keep them together in a box/bucket, I kept them in a milk crate.  Easy enough to throw in the truck when I need to get gas then toss it back in the garage.

As long as the engine checks out; compression, lower unit, etc., there is no worry with an old two stroke. Aside from the motors I bought with obvious problems, never had an old 2 smoker give me issues.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That Merc is a rare gem if it's got factory tnt. I'd buy it as long as it runs.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

another vote for Merc 25.....more power, several shallow water settings, gearshift in tiller...to me these outweigh mixing gas.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree, its a rare one and definitely worth picking up as long as its clean and checks out.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, the merc 25 with TnT didn't end up selling since the owner decided to hang on to it... Just got back from picking up a 2004 Merc 25 with electric start from Brad over at IPB for $1700... Always works out when you get a new toy, but no time to play with it. Gonna be busy packing this whole week and moving next weekend, so hopefully, it all goes smooth and I can get back on the water ASAP!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry bout the TnT motor but glad you got into a Merc! And now we must have pictures or this is all pure horse hockey.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

> Sorry bout the TnT motor but glad you got into a Merc! And now we must have pictures or this is all pure horse hockey.



hahaha Fair enough, Gramps!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Herd from a buddy that has the new 20 it's real good on gas but it feels like it has no torque since it's shuch a small cc 20, just like the 70 yami 4 stroke gotta rev the mess out of it to get full power aka 6000 rpm plus


Don't know anything about lack of torque.  I got me one of them new Suzuki 20's and you better be ready when you hit it. First question should have been "What boat do you have?"


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Herd from a buddy that has the new 20 it's real good on gas but it feels like it has no torque since it's shuch a small cc 20, just like the 70 yami 4 stroke gotta rev the mess out of it to get full power aka 6000 rpm plus


Sorry I didn't read this until after you had purchased your motor. I would have thrown a wrench in you thinking....

I got one of them new Suzuki 20's. That thing will put both people on their a$$es when I hit it and one of us is sitting on a cooler. I found that it's safer to just sit down and gradually accelerate. 

There are several pros/cons, but I look at new motor with 6yr warranty vs. old and no warranty....


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

> > Herd from a buddy that has the new 20 it's real good on gas but it feels like it has no torque since it's shuch a small cc 20, just like the 70 yami 4 stroke gotta rev the mess out of it to get full power aka 6000 rpm plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, no worries! I got a great deal on this thing, so I'll run it for a bit on my IPB14... Worst case scenario, I'll hate it, sell it for what I bought it for or very close, and pick up the zuke.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

So, what is that little housing and loop of hose attached to the lower cowl? Something to do with the cooling or fuel system? I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> So, what is that little housing and loop of hose attached to the lower cowl? Something to do with the cooling or fuel system? I've never seen one like that before.


It looks like the hose hook up for freshwater flush...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > So, what is that little housing and loop of hose attached to the lower cowl? Something to do with the cooling or fuel system? I've never seen one like that before.
> 
> 
> It looks like the hose hook up for freshwater flush...


Yes it's an external fresh water flush attachment that connects directly to the block


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > So, what is that little housing and loop of hose attached to the lower cowl? Something to do with the cooling or fuel system? I've never seen one like that before.
> 
> 
> It looks like the hose hook up for freshwater flush...


That makes sense, I see it now, but the "wow" factor just went down the toilet. :


----------

